# A challenge! What forms make up this movement?



## vlad_nada (Nov 2, 2009)

It is Symphony No. 6 in D Major, 4th movement (The Petrification of Phineus and His Friends): IV. Finale: Vivace - Tempo Di Minuetto 
by Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf

I have to give a report on this piece for my musical appreciation class and I am having trouble determining which forms are used and when. 
Im pretty sure the Minuet is saved for the end but I do not know about the rest of the work.
Sonata for the 4th movement? Rondo? rondo sonata?
Its a great piece of music. Have a listen and see what you can come up with! thank you. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You could just look for a musical review of it online. I'm sure someone gives an in-depth synopsis of it somewhere.


----------



## vlad_nada (Nov 2, 2009)

I looked for a review and didnt find anything that explains the form. Did you listen to it? Any ideas?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not sure. I'm of the same opinion as you.


----------

